# Petition to remove Rey Juan Carlos as honorary president of WWF.



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, I couldn't believe it either! A man whose idea of fun is slaughtering wild animals is Honorary President of the World Wildlife Fund in Spain. This is an online petition to the WWF asking them to remove him from the post.

Que el Rey Juan Carlos I deje de ser el Presidente de Honor de WWF España - Actuable


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> No, I couldn't believe it either! A man whose idea of fun is slaughtering wild animals is Honorary President of the World Wildlife Fund in Spain. This is an online petition to the WWF asking them to remove him from the post.
> 
> Que el Rey Juan Carlos I deje de ser el Presidente de Honor de WWF España - Actuable


Hmm, seems that the wwf should use more discression when choosing its presidents. A quick look at their web tells us that the Duke of Edinburgh was President (not honorary!!) from '81 - '96. Not exactly exemplary either.


----------

